# Fiamma Awning user instructions



## fofeg101 (Aug 12, 2011)

We're out on tour at the moment, North Wales, and tried to use the Fiamma awning on our van. I wind it out OK and drop down the telescopic legs but can't figure out how to lock down the legs, there's plastic levers which when I hold them up lock the leg but when I release them the leg just won't hold. Are there user instructions anywhere on-line please. I'm on mobile broadband so videos won't work. Cheers.


----------



## rienza (Aug 12, 2011)

Just checked online fofeg and only saw the video. The one shown is different to ours. It shows the leg being dropped then tightened with what looks like a knob. (no closeups).
Ours you drop the leg then adjust with a small lever inside the leg.

Any chance of you popping into a library or similar to get online to check?


----------



## David & Ann (Aug 12, 2011)

You said Reinza, there are two types one with the clip which you pull down and the other is with a knob which you tighten.


----------



## rienza (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes that's what it appears to be on the video.


----------



## Beemer (Aug 13, 2011)

I had the same problem, so when we went to one of the motorhome shows we approached the Fiamma dealer and asked them.  They sold us a kit which replaces a steel clip inside the legs. The kit is usually (depending on type of legs) a small bag with all that is needed to replace the bit that tightens the legs.

very easy to do, and cost about £15 for both legs.

I fitted the replacement kit at the show and discovered that the reason the legs would not stay extended was because of this steel plate which had bent.  It could have been straightened and put back inside the clip, but I thought it would be better to fit the new ones, so just used the new plate and kept the rest of the kit in the bag for spares.

Hope that helps.


----------



## fofeg101 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Guys, mine has the plastic clips (levers?). I thought I'd wind it out to try it as I haven't room at home. AS I say if I hold the lever up it holds the leg in place, when I release it the leg telescopes back. I thought I'd figure it out but it's got me foxed. I'll find somewhere quiet and have another go at it.


----------



## fofeg101 (Aug 14, 2011)

Eureka!!. I just bumped into a bloke who has a fiamma awning on his van, his has the knobs, but the two of working together figured out what I was doing wrong. Mine has the plastic levers which have to be pushed firmly up, behind each is a kind of cam which locks the leg in position, I was being too timid with fear of breaking the plastic lever.


----------



## Beemer (Aug 16, 2011)

fofeg101 said:


> Eureka!!. I just bumped into a bloke who has a fiamma awning on his van, his has the knobs, but the two of working together figured out what I was doing wrong. Mine has the plastic levers which have to be pushed firmly up, behind each is a kind of cam which locks the leg in position, I was being too timid with fear of breaking the plastic lever.


 
Mine is the very same system with plastic clips.
I thought I had explained it...obviously not well enough.
The plastic lever IS the cam which pushes onto a plate at the back ..........oh it don't matter now anyway, glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Aug 20, 2011)

On these pages there are some fitting instrctions and guides, may help

Fiamma Care

Fiamma Fitting Instructions

Fiamma Technical Videos

Peter


----------

